# Metal deck



## Keystone (Sep 12, 2014)

Received permit application for Trex Elevations steel deck framing, installation guide list grounding rod as optional / follow local building codes - 2009 IRC. What say the mass?

http://www.trex.com/products/deck-framing-drainage/elevations/

Page 69

http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/content/Trex/trex-elevations-installation-guidepdf.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

And your issue is grounding?

Wood post/steel deck?

or

steel deck and post?

depending how deep the steel post is embedded in the earth, does it need to be grounded?


----------



## north star (Sep 12, 2014)

** = * = **



In the Technical Drawings Manual  [ see the link  ],

*http://www.trex.com/trex/groups/content/@mktgtechsvc/documents/document/trexmd_010019.pdf*

Page 27,   ...grounding appears to be required......Either

to the steel deck framing,  or to the steel posts.



** = * = **


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> to the steel deck framing,  or to the steel posts.


The drawing shows grounding rods for both conditions


----------



## north star (Sep 12, 2014)

* = * = *



Depending upon which type framing is used, ...IMO, the Manufacturer's

Instructions require grounding.



Also, consider...  is the steel framed deck "likely to become energized"

from maybe a lightning event ?



** = * = **


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> Depending upon which type framing is used, ...IMO, the Manufacturer's
> 
> Instructions require grounding.


Yes they both do, regardless of the " type framing is used".


----------



## north star (Sep 12, 2014)

** = * = **



*QUESTION:*

If you were invited over to one of Dick & Jane's Alcohol-paloozas,

and you were standing on one of these steel framed structures,

...would you want it to be properly grounded ?



** = * = **


----------



## mark handler (Sep 12, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *QUESTION:*
> 
> If you were invited over to one of Dick & Jane's Alcohol-paloozas,
> 
> ...


I think you are misreading my post.


----------



## north star (Sep 12, 2014)

* = * = *



You're darned tootin' I would ! 

Keystone,

The concensus of 2 have determined that your product is required

to be properly grounded.





** = * = **


----------



## ICE (Sep 12, 2014)

Deleted...


----------



## Keystone (Sep 12, 2014)

Either scenario, wood post with steel deck or steel post with wood deck to the top of pier at grade.

I viewed page 27 of the Technical Drawings, no mention of optional grounding which may just be an oversight as the MII does.

Also noted is page 69 of the Manufactures Install Instructions which lists the grounding as optional.

I agree the metal deck whatever the post scenario should be grounded, I am looking for code section to substantiate. Our head electrical inspector is of the opinion grounding is not required, "if a deck is struck by lightning wood or metal you will be hit".


----------



## north star (Sep 12, 2014)

*& + &*

Keystone,

IMO, ...rather than looking in the code book to substantiate the grounding,

...you could reference the manufacturer's web site, Technical Drawings as

the requirement to properly ground their own product.

*& + &*


----------



## steveray (Sep 12, 2014)

Under the NEC I would think it would under "building steel" at least need to bonded as a grounding electrode, I do not believe the IRC reads the same.....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 12, 2014)

Keystone said:
			
		

> . . . Our head electrical inspector is of the opinion grounding is not required, "if a deck is struck by lightning wood or metal you will be hit".


Lightning protection is NFPA 780 typically not a requirement under the building or electrical codes unless adopted.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't have to worry about this here...... Manufacture's states cannot use within 3000 feet of salt water.... on an island that is approx 54 square miles in size...... Don't think you can make this happen


----------



## Keystone (Sep 13, 2014)

North Star - I contacted Trex, the rep stated grounding is optional despite the technical drawings, it is clarified in the installation instructions.


----------



## north star (Sep 13, 2014)

*= & = & =*



Keystone,

Soooooooo,  ...whatcha gunna Option ?.......Ground properly, or not ?

[ Some ] inquiring minds wanna know...    opcorn



*= & = & =*


----------



## ICE (Sep 13, 2014)

Attaching a ground rod will not "ground" the deck.  Bonding that rod to the grounding electrode system might do the trick.  The NEC requires all ground rods to be bonded together but this isn't part of the premises wiring, nor is the deck "likely to be energized." Perhaps it is all about lighting.  People that do this must wonder if the Buick should have a ground rod.


----------

